
Insights on Hitler and More from the First 500,000 Searches - jwngr
https://www.sixdegreesofwikipedia.com/blog/search-results-analysis#
======
jwngr
Hey everybody, my "Show HN: Six Degrees of Wikipedia" [1] from two weeks ago
was really popular with this crowd and I enjoyed all the comments and
discussion that resulted. Now that the site has handled half a million search
results, there is a lot of interesting data which I know you will also enjoy
seeing. So I put together this blog post and I plan to make a series of them
on different aspects of this side project.

All the code for my project is open source [2] and I'm happy to answer any
questions or hear any suggestions you've got. If you want to get notified of
future blog posts in this series, I have a low-volume personal newsletter [3]
you can sign up for.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16468196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16468196)

[2] [https://github.com/jwngr/sdow](https://github.com/jwngr/sdow)

[3] [https://jwn.us15.list-
manage.com/subscribe/post?u=d19fa80c86...](https://jwn.us15.list-
manage.com/subscribe/post?u=d19fa80c86cc4e9017baf4f4b&id=46d31d866a)

